# I finally got it!



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi folks! Several weeks ago I started a thread when I just ordered a Norman B20 12 strings, and now it's home, finally! What a great and solid guitar! 12 strings guitars are really fun to play. And I happy I bought it with a Fishman Classic 4T, the on-board tuner is really usefull. The guitar tone is bright, with articulated and loud notes. Can't wait to jam with some friends and see how it can keep up with other guitars...so here it is!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations and she's a real looker!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, nice one! I really dig 12 strings guitars, I love the sound of them! Will you do some clips or vids of you playing it?
Enjoy it!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice!! I love Norman guitars & 12 stringers. My Dad's Norman is a very early model, and it's just a gorgeous guitar - aged very well.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Huh Huh*

Thats very sweet looking and you can never go wrong with a 12er enjoy the living daylights out of her.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent! 12 strings are loads of fun, and they give you so much more variety when combined with, or used as an alternative to, the usual 6 string guitars. You're going to love it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a great looking 12 String! Congrats.:wave:


----------

